# Winchester SX3



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

After 5 years with my trusty Nova I think it's time for a new gun as I have transferred schools back into my home town and with that alot of hunting is going to go on this fall. I had been considering what I like to refer to as the big two, The SBEII and the Xtrema 2 but after looking at the new SX3 it's cheaper and seems to fit me better unfortunately I don't know anyone that owns one so I have no way to test it out. I thought I had made up my mind last week on an Xtrema w/o the Kick-off. So let's here what you all think. How does the SX3 perform? The gun is mainly used for goose hunting year we killed geese 9 months out of the year last year.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I have an Extrema 2 and I love it. It is very easy to clean, and shoots 3.5" shells like a dream. That being said, if the Winchester fits you best, than you should probably go with it. I have not shot one yet, but they look like a nice gun.


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I've had an SX3 for a few weeks now and have only put 25 shells through it. It performed flawlessly and like you, it fit me well right out of the box. Plus, it comes with stock shims to make it longer along with cast and drop shims to make it fit better if need be. I would suggest the SX3 in duck blind camo, it's a great looking gun and a great functioning gun.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

A friend of mine has an SX3 and has had no hiccups with it, but hasn't put it through a hunting season yet. Have shot the X2 a few times with no functionality problems. The X3 now holds the dubious distinction of being the worlds fastest shotgun, a title formerly held by benelli. That said I think you will get a good value on a good working shotgun that doesn't tack on 300-500 bucks in hype-based brand name (yet). The gun gets good reviews for functionality, and If it fits you well I would go for it!
GOOD LUCK!!

P.S. The extrema without the kickoff system is a very manageable gun even with the stoutest of non-toxic loads...MUCH less than any inertia operated benelli load for load.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I have an SX3 I used it for spring snows last year it worked perfectly. I like it so I would recommend it. It also broke benelli's hand thrown clay record.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

It what the pro's use.

http://www.minotdailynews.com/Outdoors/ ... leID=12721


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I want one in the worse way... I chose to send my dog to a trainer instead.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I saw a commercial for this gun during the Waterfowler TV show. The guy using it broke Tom Knapp's record for hand thrown targets and then they timed him and it was insane. He shot 11 shots in a couple of seconds. Don't know why you would ever have to shoot that fast in the field but it made for one hell of a cool commercial.

Chris


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I've owned the rem 11-87, the 11-87 super mag, sbe, sbeII, and super X2. I will be honest with you, I pray to god i can keep myself from buying another auto-loader. I got every single one to jam and yes i clean them taking them completely apart including the charging springs in the butt. Having said that i wish i still had my Super X2 because it was the best of the bunch and it shot fantastically. I will assume the X3 will perform the same, and you dont need to worry about the speed of the gun, your not going to be pulling the trigger that fast, and if you are your not going to be any type of accurate. Remember that that great fit has to transfer over to you having a big jacket on so you want it to be short on the pull. I personally am hoping i can afford a Citori, can't get away from how accurate I am with these guns, and I can get away from the jamming prob. :2cents:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

When my X2 shoots, it is the best there is. Mine has dimensional problems in the bolt, and it's getting sent back to the factory. I've killed right at three hundred ducks and geese with it in the past two seasons, over two hundred dove, a hand full of pheasants, and won about ten skeet/trap trophies with it. But it has problems mis-firing, if the factory fixes the gun, without giving me any hassle, I will never buy anything but winchester.


----------

